

Ask HN: Startup won't pay – what should I do? - throwaway1qw2og

Hey guys, been on HN for a while but I&#x27;m using a throwaway account (obviously).  I recently did some consulting work for a company called SwagEasy.com and the founder Akhil Aryan refuses to pay.<p>It&#x27;s not enough to be worth filing a lawsuit, but I&#x27;d hate to let them get away with ripping me off after all the sacrifices I&#x27;ve made for them. Putting in many 10+ hour days (!) and doing design, development, customer support, even sales (the former two being my specialties).<p>What should I do?
======
merrua
Take them to court. Otherwise they will do it again.

